# To burn or not to burn



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

We had got boer bucklings de-budded at 2 weeks old. The Persian who did and I are both new to the burning of horns. Well my main show buckling is now 3 months old and has a scur growing back. Is it to late to re-burn? Or what should we do? I also just noticed a tiny scur growing back on the other side.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If this is a terminal animal I wouldn't worry about it. You might want to check with your supervisor but I think they are allowed 2".


----------



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

nancy d said:


> If this is a terminal animal I wouldn't worry about it. You might want to check with your supervisor but I think they are allowed 2".


I'm planning on showing him in market shows. Our state's rule is that the horns have to be burned or tipped. Last year I showed a wether who had Horns, and it seemed like the wethers without horns placed better. At my state show, the first 9 goats in the lineup didn't have horns, my wether was the first wether who had horns, and all the wethers placed behind me had horns. 
* wow lots of "wether" in that sentence!*

I'm just wondering if the judges usually place an animal lower if they have scurs?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It is fine to re burn.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

You could file the scurs too. If you do it regularly, you can keep the scurs down pretty well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

If you can reburn, and others say to do so, then I would do it.

I don't see how a judge would rule a dehorned wether over a horned wether, that is absolutely wrong IMO. Here horned and dehorned do just fine. The judge is supposed to be judging the animal by it's body, not it's horn status.
Now, the way you hold a horned goat is probably different than the way a dehorned goat is held.
My kids show horned wethers as it's allowed in our state, and they have to be tipped to 1/2" round. My kids wethers horns are pretty long already, and tipped/blunt, and we don't have any issues, I've seen wethers with not-so-great tipping be allowed in the shows. 
Last year my daughters wether placed competitively all summer, he never finished worse than 4th place, and was grand champion a couple of times, he wasn't a fancy goat either, definitely not a 'club goat' look.


----------

